# Cube AMS PRO black - Preis



## merenda (21. Juni 2006)

Hi @all,

ich will mir vielleicht ein 
AMS PRO black mit folgender Ausstattung holen:




> Rahmen:  ALU 7005 Ultralight, FSP 4-link-system
> Gabel: 		Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn (Federweg 85 - 115mm)
> Dämpfer: 	RockShox MC3R Dual PopLoc
> Steuersatz: 	FSA Orbit
> ...



Da ich jetzt nicht gerade der Große Verhandlungskünstler bin, wollte ich einfach mal Fragen, was ich für das Bike ausgeben kann. Ich hab mal gehört, dass man bei Cubes so ca. 10% raus schlagen kann, stimmt das? Was sollte ich beim kauf noch beachten?


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Servus!  
Wenn ich richtig liege, hast Du die "Standard"-Variante vom PRO Dir ausgesucht, da müsste der normale VK bei *1.949,00* liegen (Quelle Shop.FahrradNet24.de). Denke, dass die angegebenen 10% schon funktionieren sollten, wobei es halt aktuell so ist, das _Hauptsaison_ herrscht - die wirklich guten Preise gibt´s meistens Anfang/Ende der Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merenda (21. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
danke für dein Post.
Ach du meine Güte  2000 Euro wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Ich dachte so an 1500, Maximal 1600 Euro  
Ok ich war gerade auf der Shop.FahrradNet24.de. Du hast recht, ich hab wirklich die "Standart-Variante" ausgesucht  
Ich denke das Rad hier würde mir auch reichen :
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/2260
Könnte ich da 10% bekommen? Das wären dann ca. 1600 Euro.
Meinst du, dass es jetzt schwerer wird 10% zu bekommen?
Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Email-Adressen von Händler raus gesucht und werde diese Mal anschreiben und fragen ob ich das Rad mit der Ausstatung für 1600 Bekomme, ach Email ist schon was feines


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Wegen dem Preis hast Du schon recht, 2 Riesen sind ja nicht ganz ohne, dafür
würdest aber auch ein tolles Bike mit einer besseren Ausstattung bekommen,
vor allem die *Louise-Bremsen* haben in den ganzen Test´s viel besser
als die _Hayes_ abgeschnitten, ebenso hätt´st mit den *Federelementen* beim _1. Bike_ die besseren Komponenten drin, von daher würd ich´s
Geld schon investieren. Denke aber, für *ca. 1.850,--* könntest des "bessere" Bike auch bekommen.


----------



## merenda (21. Juni 2006)

Ok, danke für die Verwirrung  
Hab mir jetzt mal die Canyons angeschaut, die mein Kumpel mir Empfohlen hat angeschaut, gerade das XC5, dass ist von der Ausstattung auch nicht viel besser als das Cube oder?! http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=47#ausstattung
Klar würde ich für 250 Euro mehr, bessere Ausstatung bekommen, aber ich könnte dann wieder 250 euro mehr ausgeben dann würde ich wieder eine bessere ausstattung bekommen, sowas könnte man ewig weiter treiben 
Ich denke für 1600 Euro ist das Bike mit der Ausstatung ok, oder ist es sooo schlecht ausgestatet?!


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Okay sorry, war vorhin wohl wirklich ein wenig zuviel des Guten.  
Canyon schneidet vom *Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis* seeeeeehr gut ab, das belegen die ganzen Bike-Test´s auch, *ABER* wenn Du zum jetzigen
Zeitpunkt noch eines haben willst, mußt Du seeeeeeehr viel Glück haben,
schau mal in´s _Canyon-Unterforum / Wartezimmer_ rein, da liest Du einige
Leidensgeschichten.  
Mit den von Dir zuletzt geposteten 1600 Euro meinst sicherlich "dein" 1. Cube-
Bike, oder?!  
Klaro isses nicht schlecht - ich beschäftige mich aktuell auch wieder mit dem 
Thema, das ich diesmal viel besser vorbereitet bin und nicht wieder so eine "Hau-ruck-Aktion" durchzieh wie bei meinem 1. Bike-Kauf - heißt also vergleichen, ausprobieren und dann entscheiden - nehm Dir ruhig die beiden
Haupt-Magazine (BIKE & MountainBIKE) zur Hand, dort findest an Haufen sehr
nützliche Infos.


----------



## mr_kaktus (21. Juni 2006)

Kein Prob 
Das mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Canyon habe ich schon mit bekommen, hab schon bei canyon angerufen sie hätten das XC5 in Größe M da, aber die Warten Zeiten sind mir zu krass, mindest 8 Wochen  
Schön wärs wenn ich das 1. Cube für 1600 Euro bekommen würde  
Hab gerade ein Paar anfragen an Händler geschickt, mal schauen was die so sagen und was sie mir für ein Preis vorschlagen. 
Jeh nach dem wieviel Prozenz ich bekomme, könnte sogar sein, dass ich mir das Cube AMS Pro mit Option Hayes HFX 9, Gabel Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn kaufe 
Ja die Zeitschriften kenne ich gut, hab mir schon ein Paar gekauft, werde es auch weiterhin machen.
Den Nachteil den ich bei Canyon sehe, ist dass ich das Rad nicht gleich Testen kann und wenn was ist muss man das auch noch einschicken u.s.w. das ist schon Lästig und Cube Bikes haben eigentlich auch eine Sehr gute Quali.
Hab gerade gesehen, dass du dein Bike Verkaufen willst, wow 4500 Euro ist schon ein Batzen geld  Was willst dir jetzt für ein Rad holen, hast dich schon entschieden?


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

*@mr_kaktus:* Hast dich mit am neuen Nickname eingeloggt?   Denke, du hast dich doch für ein _Canyon_ entschieden 
oder evtl. doch ein Cube?! 
Da hast dich aber wohl mit der *Summe* ganz schön geirrt - streich mal
die 1. Zahl weg und setz dafür an 2er hin, dann paßt´s!   
Ich selbst schwank noch sehr stark, Canyon wär scho perfekt, aber die Sache
mit dem *Service* gibt mir doch zu einiges gut zu überdenken, _CUBE_ kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber dafür gibt´s in meinem Umkreis schon einige
Händler, wo ich direkt hingeh´n kann...daher isses noch offen!


----------



## merenda (21. Juni 2006)

LOL  Hab verschiedene Nicks.
Das mit dem Canyon ist vergagenheit, hab es jetzt stoniert, weil es mir zu lange dauert und die Geschichte mit dem Service kann man auch vergessen. 
Ich denke das ist eher für leute gedacht die sich wirklich sehr gut mit dem Fahrrad auskennen. Ich kenn mich etwas aus, aber so gut nun wieder auch nicht, deswegen schaue ich mich nach was neuem um.
Cube scheint mir da eine Gute wahl zu sein.


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

...Du Witzbold!  
Dann geht´s Dir ja so wie mir, hab vom Technischen her leider auch net den
großen Durchblick, daher schwenk ich wohl eher auf ein *Cube* - bin mal
gespannt, ob "mein" Interessent das Scott abkaufen wird - er ist sich noch nicht ganz sicher!    
Das _Stereo_ würd mich auch seeeeeehr stark reizen, liegt aber schon um
einiges über meinem Budget, aber mal seh´n!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (21. Juni 2006)

Also zu der AMS Pro Diskussion und den Preisen:

Mir war das AMS Pro auch zu teuer - hatte das Comp ins Auge gefasst - bin dann aber kurzfristig beim Händler auf das LTD AMS umgestigen.

Schau Dir evtl. einfach das mal an - evtl. ist es ja was für Dich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Hmm, kann das sein, das es das *LTD* aktuell gar nicht mehr
gibt, war grad eben auf mehreren Online-Shops, hab aber nix gefunden?!
*Wieviel* hast denn gezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## merenda (21. Juni 2006)

@Also Cube hat einen sehr guten Ruf und die kann ich wenigstens austesten vor dem Kauf.
Ja das Stereo würde mir sehr sehr sehr gefallen, aber das ist mir auch leider zu Teuer  
Ich denke ich werde das Pro nehmen, wenn ich einen Guten Preis rausschlagen kann. Ich sag dir dann bescheid 
Aso wegen deiner Frage zum LTD, schon mal die SuFu versucht 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Details_id_7120_.htm

@MealsOnWheels
Also eigentlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Fully und nicht nach einem Hardtail. Ich denke das Bond auch nach einem Fully sucht ... Also kommt LTD nicht in Frage für mich zumindest.


----------



## tinkerbell (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!


			
				merenda schrieb:
			
		

> @MealsOnWheels
> Also eigentlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Fully und nicht nach einem Hardtail. Ich denke das Bond auch nach einem Fully sucht ... Also kommt LTD nicht in Frage für mich zumindest.


Ich denke MealsOnWheels meinte das AMS LTD- ist so eine Art Messe-Sondermodell
gibts hier hier nen thread zu
wird aber wahrscheinlich etwas zu spät für sein...


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Hoffentlich wirst bei *CUBE* fündig _merenda_ , wenn Du schon bei
Canyon letztendlich abgesagt hast!  
Na, für mich kommt auch nur ein Fully in Frage, mit am HT fang ich erst gar
net an.


----------



## merenda (22. Juni 2006)

@tinkerbell
Danke für den Hinweiß. 
Was ist an diesem Sondermodell besser, habe ich jetzt im Thread nicht finden können.

@Bond007
Das war mir zu stressig mit Canyon. 
Ich hätte gerne ein Canyon, aber nach langer Überlegung, war mir das doch zu riskant. Es ist nicht gesagt, dass ich mir jetzt ein Cube kaufen werde, aber ich finde die Bikes sehr interessant und wenn mir der ein oder andere Händler ein gutes Angebot macht, dann schlage ich natürlich zu.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht weit von Koblenz wohnen würde, dann ja, dann würde ich mir bestimmt ein Canyon holen ...


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

*@merenda:* Eben, mir geht´s einfach auch darum, das ich im Falle eines
Falls das Bike zu einem Händler in meiner Nähe vorbeibringen kann und nicht erst warten muß, bis es zum Händler hingeschickt und dann wieder an mich
zurückgesandt wird.  
Und im Münchner-Raum und Umgebung gibt´s lt. Cube einige Händler, von daher habe/hätte ich sehr gute Karten - und nur wegen dem Bike bis nach
Koblenz (im Falle Canyon) zu fahren, isses mir einfach net wert.   
Wenn Du ein Angebot für ein Cube hast, kannst es uns bzw. mir ja hier kurz
mitteilen, nur so als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinkerbell (22. Juni 2006)

merenda schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an diesem Sondermodell besser, habe ich jetzt im Thread nicht finden können.


in erster Linie mal der Preis...1499 (bei H&S 1199)
Dabei muss man natürlich Abstriche in der Ausstattung machen...
Dämpfer, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Felgen etc. und es ist nicht sooo schön schwarz
wie das PRO 

EDIT:





			
				Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, mir geht´s einfach auch darum, das ich im Falle eines
> Falls das Bike zu einem Händler in meiner Nähe vorbeibringen kann und nicht erst warten muß,


 seh ich ähnlich- hab auch bei meinem Händler vor Ort gekauft- aber H&S fällt dann natürlich auch wech


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

tinkerbell schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: seh ich ähnlich- hab auch bei meinem Händler vor Ort gekauft...



Und _wieviel_ konnte Dir dein Händler vom normalen VK noch Nachlaß geben?  
Mich interessiert´s nur so, das man wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt hat, wenn´s zum Kauf kommt.


----------



## merenda (22. Juni 2006)

Ja, dass ist eine sehr interessante Frage 
Ich schwanke gerade zwischen das AMS PRO - REBA RACE U-TURN/MC3R -> 1950 Euro und das AMS PRO - REBA SL/DT SSD 190 --> 1800 Euro.
Wenn ich einen guten Rabatt bekomme, dann würde ich mir sogar, das AMS PRO - REBA RACE U-TURN/MC3R kaufen  
Aber bevor ich anfange zu verhandeln, würde ich gerne wiessen wie weit ich gehen kann.
Es wär ganz nett, wenn vielleicht auch andere zum Thema Rabatt bei Cube Posten könnten 

EDIT:

Hab gerade ein angebot für ein Vorjahresmodell AMS Pro mit der Reba Race Federgabel von RockShox bekommen. Früher 1900 Euro jetzt 1700 Euro, das sind ca. 10 %. Was halte ihr von dem Angebot? Findet ihr nicht auch, dass 10 % für ein Vorjahresmodell zu wenig sind?!
Wie viel Prozent kann man auf ein vorjahresmodell den Verlangen?


----------



## MealsOnWheels (22. Juni 2006)

tinkerbell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich denke MealsOnWheels meinte das AMS LTD- ist so eine Art Messe-Sondermodell
> gibts hier hier nen thread zu
> wird aber wahrscheinlich etwas zu spät für sein...



Genau das meinte ich - habe es mir auch gekauft! Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem (halt leider net sonderlich gute Qualität). Bin superzufrieden!
Preis mit dem ein oder anderen Zubehör (Reifen, Bar Ends, erg. Griffe, Pumpe,...) so um die 1.300,- 

Gruß
MoW


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

WOW, schaut sehr schön!!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

habe da so ziemlich das gleiche Problem... Canyon Nerve XC bzw. ES(X) oder AMS PRO. Tja, was mach ich nur...?

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei vielen Bikern die Sattelstützen ziemlich weit draußen sind.

Mein erstes Discount-MTB hat mir der A.... von Verkäufer zu groß verkauft. (1,86m groß, 22" Rahmen)

Jetzt fahre ich nen 20" Cube Reaction und trotzdem ist die Stütze net sooo weit draußen. Ja, ich habe die Höhe mit der "Versentechnik" eingestellt.

Ist der Rahmen evtl. doch noch zu groß? (Ich weis, falscher Thread)

LG


----------



## redfirediablo (22. Juni 2006)

mensch, die Reba/MC3.R Variante mit Louise FR kostet Liste 2300 Euro!!!

Das das hier keinem auffällt.

Das schicke Ding besitze ich übrigens selbst und habe dafür ca 1900 Euro bei einem Versender bezahlt aber auch ordentlich Ärger mit Austausch diverser Teile gehabt die nicht Ok waren.

Mein Tipp:

kauf dir das AMS mit dem DT Dämpfer. Der MC 3.R ist absoluter mist vom Ansprechverhalten her und das remote gelumpe funktioniert nicht mehr sobald du einen normalen Lenker montierst (und nicht so einen überbreiten wie standardmäßig dran ist). Dann passt das nämlich alles nicht mehr.

Mittlerweile habe ich bei mir den MC 3.R gegen besagten 190L von DT getauscht, falls also jemand einen MC 3.R braucht....


----------



## tinkerbell (22. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Und _wieviel_ konnte Dir dein Händler vom normalen VK noch Nachlaß geben?


*gekonnt* hätte er wahrscheinlich mehr aber 
*gewollt* hat er nur übliche ca. 11%: von 1899 auf 1690
plus einige Zugaben gratis
war aber relativ spät im Jahr- schon SEPT- da hätte eigtl. mehr 
drinn sein müssen...

TIPP: nicht _zu_ forsch auftreten, ála "ich will 20%!"

EDIT: 
*@dj_twingo*: es geht doch nicht darum wer "die längste Stütze" hat 
ich liege mit 1,80 und Schrittlänge von 87cm genau bei 19Zoll (laut Rechner)- gabs nicht- also hab ich 18er und 20er probiert und das 20er genommen, weil ich da nicht drauf saß, wie der berühmte "Aff auf'm Schleifstein". Is halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

*@tinkerbell:* Okay, wenn´s noch ein paar Zugaben bei Dir gegeben hat,
isses ja net ganz ohne, trotzdem merce.   
Wiegesagt, ich werd mich erstmal vorab beim Rabe in O´haching informieren
und mach des Ganze vom Verkauf meines Scott´s abhängig, kann gut sein, das ich des meinige noch ein wenig länger fahre, je nachdem wie schnell´s
funktioniert.


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

*delete*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merenda (22. Juni 2006)

@tinkerbell

Ich weiß nicht ob du mein EDIT Post gelesen hast?!
Poste es hier noch mal:

Hab gerade ein angebot für ein Vorjahresmodell AMS Pro mit der Reba Race Federgabel von RockShox bekommen. Früher 1900 Euro jetzt 1700 Euro, das sind ca. 10 %. 
Nach dem was du schreibst, frage ich mich wie ich vorgehen soll. 
Soll ich lieber noch mehr mit dem Preis runter oder Versuchen ein Paar goodies zu bekommen?!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

@ tinkerbell: Klar gehts nicht darum wer den, ähm die lägste hat. Kommt auf den Geschmack an...  

Mir fällt das eben nur auf, auch wenn ich hier Fotos sehe. Na ja...

Jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht entscheiden...

H&S bei mir um die Ecke (spricht für Cube) und laut diverser Threads hier bessere bzw. zuverlässigere Ausstattung.


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Hab es abbestellt, wär bestimmt ein Tolles Bike gewesen, aber leider dauert es mir zu lange. Wer weiß vielleicht hole ich mir irgenwann ein Canyon aber jetzt schau ich mir gerade nach Cubes um.

EDIT:

@dj_twingo 
toll


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

Was ist "toll"?


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Du hast doch die Frage gestellt was ich von Nerve halte.
Dann habe ich gerage gepostet und puff war dein Post weg ... 
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

ach so! ja, weil ich dann gesehen habe, daß du dein abbestellt hast. also mit der lieferzeit hätte ich kein problem. nur die komponenten bzw. die gabel macht mir sorgen. brauche ein zuverlässiges pferd und keins was ständig lahmt. bin nämlich net so der schrauber.


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Macht nichts  
Wenn du nicht so der schrauber bist, dann würde ich von Canyon abraten, dass war auch einer der Gründe warum ich es nicht bestellt habe. 
Aber von der Quali her, mach ich mir bei Canyon (so was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe) keine sorgen. Es kann natürlich immer sein, dass war kaputt geht, aber da kann Canyon nichts dafür!


----------



## merenda (22. Juni 2006)

Ich hab vom Händler jetzt die Spezifikationen fürs rad bekommen:

Rahmen: Alu
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba U-Turn Air, Motion Control (einstellbar)
Dämfer: Manitou Swinger 3-Way
Bremsen: Hayes FX nine
Kurbel: Shimano LX Hollowtech 2
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Felgen: Rigida Tauros 2000
Bereifung: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 57-559
Naben:Shimano XT
Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace/Syntace Ecoriser
Lenkkopflager: FSA
Sattelstütze: RFR
Sattel: Fizi:ck Alicante Sport
Kette: HG 53
Zahnkranz: HG 50

Das alles für 1700 was meint ihr, ist der Preis ok?


----------



## tinkerbell (22. Juni 2006)

merenda schrieb:
			
		

> @tinkerbell
> Ich weiß nicht ob du mein EDIT Post gelesen hast?!
> Poste es hier noch mal:


ja, sorry- habs übersehen...und kann dir nur beschränkt weiterhelfen
ich denke bei nem Vorjahresmodell müssten schon mehr als 10% rausspringen


@CaptainFuture79
das stimmt- is schon auffällig. 
Normalerweise heißts ja kleinerer Rahmen=wendiger, größerer=laufruhiger-
aber man kommt auch mit dem 20er ganz gut um's Eck
unbedingt Probefahren

Leute, bin ich froh, dass ich das ganze hinundher hinter mir hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

@tinkerbell

ja, kannst auch froh sein! das mit dem reaction ging bei mir ohne probleme.
CF ist mal schnell zu h&s weil anzeige im netz gelesen: 2. wahl rahmen auf 59 euronen reduziert. schwarz-eloxierten rahmen in 20" entdeckt. mitarbeiter holt ihn runter und meint:" ups, ein reaction-rahmen, der hängt hier aber falsch."
CF: "mir egal, der ist so ausgeschrieben also nehme ich ihn so mit."
mitarbeiter:" tja, ist wohl heute dein glückstag."
ich konnte an dem rahmen außer eines minimalen oberflächenkratzers nix feststellen.
so kam ich zum reaction. gabel (reba race pop-lock), bremsen (magure louise fr.) auch da gekauft, guten preis bekommen. laufräder (dt. swiss 4.1) bei nem anderen shop für 250 neu bekommen.
alles montieren lassen-fertig war mein reaction für alles in allem 950 euronen. war aber auch ein schnellschuß. wollte nämlich am nächsten tag unbedingt ne tour mitfahren und mein altes carver hats bei nem autounfall das rückrad sprich oberrohr zerdeppert...
da hat mir einer die vorfahrt genommen...ich nur noch reagiert, vollbremsung, ab übern lenker. durch die klicker (1tag vorher montiert) ertmal oberkörper drüber und dadurch noch irgendwie abgerollt, vorm auto gelandet. paar kratzer am ellebogen und oberschenkel gehabt. zum glück 1 tag vorher helm gekauft! hab die delle im oberrohr leider erst später bemerkt (erstmal schock gehabt), *ärger* sonst wäre mein reaction schon bezahlt gewesen! *nochmal ärger*


----------



## MealsOnWheels (22. Juni 2006)

Hab nen 20er Rahmen und Stütze weit rausgezogen - passt perfekt und ich sitze sehr bequem - muss ja auch bergab sportlich aussehen   .

Ich mit meinen 184 habe noch ein 18er HT von Corratec - aber das ist halt alles andere als laufruhig!

@ Bond007: Danke - sonst hätte ich es mir auch nicht gekauft!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

bin 186cm groß. auf jeden fall ein unterschied wie... oben und unten liegen   im gegensatz zum 22". kann ja bei gelegenheit mal ein foto hochladen.

wie ist denn tinkerbell mit ihrem ams pro zufrieden?


----------



## merenda (22. Juni 2006)

@tinkerbell
Ja das denke ich auch ... 

Was meint ihr, sollte ich eher am Preis drucksen oder mir eher ein paar goodies geben lassen?


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

merenda schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vom Händler jetzt die Spezifikationen fürs rad bekommen:
> ...
> Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba U-Turn Air, Motion Control (einstellbar)



Hast Du dann am Lenker auch diese *Fernbedienung* oder mußt Du an den Rändelrädchen einstellen?  

Bezüglich der _Goodies_ - WAS schwebt Dir denn so vor, irgendwelche
besonderen Wünsche?


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (22. Juni 2006)

Die Macht ist am Lenker. Motion-Control-Rädchen ist auch dran. Habe ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht benutzt. Hab sie jetzt fast 1 Jahr und funzt super! Bei meiner Freundin allerdings (RS-Duke-Sl) ließ sich nach 1/2 Jahr die Gabel nicht mehr locken, was aber nicht an der Fernbedienung liegt. 

Bzgl. der Duke bin ich schon manchmal neidisch! Also die bügelt echt alles weg und ich habe ihr noch meine gefederte Sattelstütze vermacht weil die zu kurz für mich war und jetzt hat sie ja schon quasi ein fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merenda (23. Juni 2006)

@Bond007
Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist da keine Fernbedinung (was ich jetzt auch nicht weiter Wild finde). Also ich hab die Frau mal angeschrieben und hab ihr auch gesagt, dass ich 10% auch bei andere Händler hier in Stuttgart auch bekommen würde. Wenn Sie mir den Ersten Service und folgende goodies spendieren, dann würde ich das Rad bei Ihnen kaufen, sonst nicht!

goodie-liste:

Klick Pedalle (Shiamo PD-M 647)
Hörnchen 
Flasche + Flaschenhalter
Luftpumpe
Klingel

Mal schauen was Sie antworten. Wenn ich jetzt überlege, dass wir schon fast  Juli haben, und das Rad vom 2005 ist ... hm... da sind 1700 Euro schon viel Geld  ... Was sagt ihr?!


----------



## Bond007 (23. Juni 2006)

*@merenda:* Nun, wenn ich _Captain´s_-Aussage richtig gecheckt hab und bei deiner Konfi auch diese Motion-Control vorhanden ist, solltest Du
auch die FB am Lenker haben...is halt sehr angenehm, da Du dann auch während dem Fahren die Gabel verstellen kannst (bei meinem Genius kann ich
das nur mit dem Dämpfer des Hinterrad´s machen, vorne NICHT), aber is auch
net weiter tragisch, da reicht ein Handgriff nach vorne auch aus.  
Den Vorschlag, den Du der Dame da durchgegeben hast, find ich sehr gut,
denke schon, das sie drauf eingeh´n wird, da´s ja noch ein "altes" Modell aus´m Vorjahr ist.
Nun, was hätt´st denn eigentlich für einen Preis für´s _Canyon_ zahlen
müssen?


----------



## merenda (23. Juni 2006)

Bei Canyon hätte ich mit den Gleichen Pedalen + Iridium Bar Ends Hörnchen 1600 Euro zahlen müssen (zwecks Versand u.s.w.) und der erste Service wäre auch nicht dabei gewesen. 
Also cool wärs schon, wenn ich so eine Fernbedinung hätte, aber wie gesagt finde ich nicht Tragisch. Bin mal gespannt was die Frau so schreibt  Ist halt ein kleinerer Laden. Dafür ist es bei mir um die ecke!


----------



## merenda (23. Juni 2006)

NACHTRAG:

Hab jetzt folgendes Angeboten bekommen, was halte ihr davon:


```
Typ: Cube AMS Pro 2005
Rahmen: Alu
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba U-Turn Air, Motion Control (einstellbar)
DÃ¤mfer: Manitou Swinger 3-Way
Bremsen: Hayes FX nine
Kurbel: Shimano LX Hollowtech 2
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Felgen: Rigida Tauros 2000
Bereifung: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 57-559
Naben:Shimano XT
Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace/Syntace Ecoriser
Lenkkopflager: FSA
SattelstÃ¼tze: RFR
Sattel: Fizi:ck Alicante Sport
Kette: HG 53
Zahnkranz: HG 50

goodies:
- 1. Kundendienst (innerhalb 2 Monate nach Kaufdatum einlÃ¶sbar)
- Clickpedale (beidseitig Click oder einseitig Click/einseitig 
  Tatze Wert â¬ 54,95)
- incl. SKS Pumpe Duokopf (Wert â¬4,95) --> Naja nicht so der Burner muss 
  mir eine andere holen.
- incl. Alu-Flaschenhalter und 0,75 ZWS-Trinkflasche
- LenkhÃ¶rnchen will Sie keine mehr geben, aber bekomme dann dafÃ¼r 
  rabatt auf die HÃ¶rnchen.
[COLOR="Black"][SIZE="5"]Preis: 1699[/SIZE][/COLOR]
```


----------



## kantiran (23. Juni 2006)

kette und zahnkranz passen nicht in die konfiguration, sollten mindestens hg73 und hg70 sein.
wenn die das noch ändern und den preis machen ist es sicherlich ok.


----------



## tinkerbell (23. Juni 2006)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> kette und zahnkranz passen nicht in die konfiguration, sollten mindestens hg73 und hg70 sein.
> wenn die das noch ändern und den preis machen ist es sicherlich ok.



Das sind Deore-Parts und zudem Verschleißteile-
damit werden die "billigeren Konfigurationen" des 06er AMS PRO immer noch ab Werk ausgestattet.
Sicher keine Edelteile- aber zum runterfahren langts.
Ich denke auch, dass die Verkäuferin über eine Umbauaktion nicht so begeistert wäre...


----------



## merenda (23. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab das Rad jetzt mit den Einstellungen bestellt. 
Klar wär es mir Lieber wenn Sie es Hochgerüstet hätten, aber bei dem Preis ging nichts mehr. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden und vorallem habe ich ein Händler der bei mir um die Ecke sitzt.
Werde es nächste Woche mal holen und gleich ein Paar Fotos machen 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Bond007 (23. Juni 2006)

Na denn meine allerbesten Glückwünsche - hoffentlich mußt net wieder wie
letztendlich bei _Canyon_ verfahren!


----------



## merenda (23. Juni 2006)

Ich wollte Sie eigentlich morgen Abholen, aber da kann ich leider nicht  
Aber ich fahre am Montag gleich nach dem Geschäft hin und hole es gleich ab  Mach dann nächste Woche gleich mal ein Paar Fotos


----------



## Magican (28. August 2006)

Hallo Leuts
ein bisschen spät wenn ich heute schreibe, aber vielleicht liest das ja doch noch jemand.
Ich habe mir das *Cube Ams Ltd 18"* (ist ein Messemodell und wird vom Hersteller in geringerer Stückzehl hergestellt)im Juli gekauft.
Habe es mit ca 250 Bikes verglichen. Zuerst oberflächlich und dann ganauer.
Es ist das beste Preis- Leistungs - Verhältnis das man bekommen kann. Der Rahmen ist der selbe wie vom *Cube AMS Pro Black Line*. Vor allem hat Cube eine sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität. 
Ich bin mit dem Bike viel unterwegs und kann dazu sagen, dass es ein top Kauf war. Ein paar Feinheiten habe ich anpassen müssen, aber so gehts mit jedem Bike.
Fürs nächste Jahr wirds noch etwas umgebaut(für meine Ansprüche) und trotzdem bin ich mit dem Preis besser gefahren als mit einem Bike um 3000,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

